# Our grand finale!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holly's babes were born on Thursday. Seven lovely redheads, 2 girls and five boys all spoken for, going to British Columbia, Toronto, Germany, New Jersey, and I have to figure out who is getting the balance based on when their deposits arrived. It was a wonderful, easy whelp for Holly. We had one scare. One of the boys was stillborn. Bruce patiently and tenderly worked on him while I whelped another, and he brought him around. This boy was dead. White lips, white nose. We whisked him off to the vet's to be sure he was okay, and they gave him a bottle of puppy formula and he is a feisty, spunky little eating machine.

Holly is now in the beginning stages of a well deserved retirement. Once the pups are in their new homes she will be spayed. This litter is bittersweet for Bruce and I because until Thinker has gone over the rainbow bridge, we will not be adding another breeding girl to our household, so the thing we love and enjoy most of all will be a ways off till we do it again. So, we are going to wallow in this litter and enjoy every second with these gorgeous little nuggets.

Their noses are just getting sooty. Within a few more days they will be coal black.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

So cute! I have been looking at these photos on facebook as well


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the pups Cherie, they're gorgeous!!
I can't wait to see them all grown up like the other lovely red heads here on the forum!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations on a beautiful litter - I too am looking forward to more pictures as they grow up.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh my Goodness! I want to give each of them kisses on their little noses!! SO adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations !!! They are so precious,there is noting like a newborn puppy


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awww, Lucybug's baby brothers and sisters!!!  I'm so glad we have our awesome puppy in our lives and home right now - but I can still feel the anticipation and excitement the new owners must be feeling too! Please give each baby a special kiss from their big sister and from me and Vid - and tell Holly we love her too! :hug:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats to all the families, I know how much they are longing to get those pretty babies home. I have a long year to wait, but I know it will be worth it - I cant wait myself! Glad Holly is doing well and the one whose life was saved.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Big congratulations Cherrie on these beautiful red pups.

I cant wait to see them mature and open their eyes/ears.

Both you and I are in puppy breath heaven, 


This is the 1st time I see an apricot newborn.


SORRY CHERRIE, I SHOULD OF PRINTED... RED NOT APRICOT.. SORRY.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They are all so precious, Cherie! Congratulations on another lovely litter. I really like the second one in the pics. Can't wait to see more photos of them.
_


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So adorable! Congrats


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much to all of you!! These guys are pretty cute! They are growing like little weeds (one of them gained 80 grams in 24 hours!) We love them and Holly is in her glory, with perma- grin, wallowing in the love she has for her babies.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

congrats again these babys are lovley im seriously falling for these red heads ever fancying importing a puppy to england one day


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Do you still have the six month quaratine like back in the sixties and seventies? Is there any way around it? Thanks so much for your kind words.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

u can get pet pastports now.... im honestly not sure at the mo.... id have to find out im thinking white std first then a red... so wouldnt be looking for a fue years but good to know a breeder who has nice dogs and cares


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

*want!!!!*


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ooh, Cherie, they are precious!!! I know you are reveling in these new babies. How wonderful that Bruce was able to save the little boy! Please keep us posted with updates and pics as they develop. So we can live vicariously through them.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

What a lucky break with that one puppy! As cliche as it is, I would totally name him Lucky! Hope they all stay healthy and sweet!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pet Passport for the UK requires a Rabies vaccination, a titer test, and then six clear months, so importing adults is easier than puppies. Plus side is we are protected from mass puppy imports from eastern European puppy farms - down side is we cannot have a baby from your gorgeous dogs until they are nearly grown up.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS, Arreau !

Seven red heads is a nice size litter. They are so PRECIOUS !

Have fun with your bundles of love .


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

Adorable. Congratulations, Cherie.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Love the little red one!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Spencer said:


> What a lucky break with that one puppy! As cliche as it is, I would totally name him Lucky! Hope they all stay healthy and sweet!


His name is Gabriel (we call him Gabe) after the angel Gabriel, because he is our angel.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> His name is Gabriel (we call him Gabe) after the angel Gabriel, because he is our angel.


LOVE the name Gabriel. It is on my ongoing "name" list .


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cherrie:

Lovely name for this miraculous boy. Most appropriate. I love the name Gabriel.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats on the healthy babies! They're adorable. Thanks for giving me puppy fever, I want another now! lol

They're about the size of Atticus when I brought him home, lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Cherrie:
> 
> Lovely name for this miraculous boy. Most appropriate. I love the name Gabriel.


Me too!! You know...you and I need to learn to go to bed when "normal" people do! I am soooooo tired!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Michelle said:


> Congrats on the healthy babies! They're adorable. Thanks for giving me puppy fever, I want another now! lol
> 
> They're about the size of Atticus when I brought him home, lol.


Tee-hee!!! I have the fever too Michelle and wish one of them was going to be living here. They are over a pound now, one of them nearly a pound and a half, so I would think they likely are about the size of you cutie patootie when you got him.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Me too!! You know...you and I need to learn to go to bed when "normal" people do! I am soooooo tired!


Arreau:
LOLOL you are right.. This PF is killing me at my age.. I do enjoy it alot though.. I have learnt so much from all of you on this forum.

I was amazed as a breeder to be able to learn so much from non breeders , so this is why I am always on here and enjoying every minute.. but alas not the bickering at times... that is so unproductive....


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations!! What a beautiful litter. I'm such a poodle nerd that I'm excited one puppy is being sent to New Jersey - maybe one day in my wanderings I will see a red poodle and wonder if that is an Arreau!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations* x's 7!! How absolutely* darling *your newest babies are!! I have a feeling your mom had a hand in seeing to it that Gabriel made it through. You've got lots of angels watching over you, but she's surely your #1. Wishing you happy times bringing the pups along and, when the time comes for them to go to their forever homes (I'm psyched one is in New Jersey!), lots and lots of fun updates and photos from their "fur parents." (I'll be on the look out for a person walking around with a giant smile and a sweet little red spoo!)


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't have to tell you to enjoy every moment, so happy you've been able to carry on even though there is bittersweet. 
How on earth are you going to get anything done around the house with PUPPIES! Hugging, kissing, snuggling, etc.... so jealous!
They are beautiful!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations on your little cinnamon bears  I hope that each enjoys a long, happy, healthy life with a loving family! 
May Holly enjoy a long and happy retirement full of tasty biscuits and belly rubs!


----------

